# Wtb small brass piece



## apicius9 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi, can anyone help me out with a small piece of brass in 1/8" thickness, just a 1 1/4" square for an endcap of a wa handle. I am still not sure whether I want to continue with metal pieces and hesitate to buy a whole sheet just for this one piece I need... 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## alterwisser (Jul 12, 2016)

Let me ask around and see if I can find some scrap in the shop that is large enough ... 

If not, maybe something like this?

http://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=79&step=2&top_cat=79


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 12, 2016)

Couldn't one just get some piece of brass hardware - door lock cover, hinge... from a diy store and cut a piece out of it?


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 12, 2016)

I just assumed that one of the knife makers or hobbyists surely has a piece somewhere. I can get a 5"x10" sheet for $30ish shipped, but I only really need this one piece in that particular strength. 

Stefan


----------



## PolishAvenger (Jul 15, 2016)

Late to the party. Did you find your brass, Stefan? I have some brass hex rod that measures 1 1/4 point-to-opposite-point and would be more than happy to slice you off a sliver.
-Mark


----------



## ecchef (Jul 15, 2016)

Maybe this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360-ENGRAVE...707246?hash=item2caea67bae:g:~OMAAOSwLa9UW6Wy


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry for being late - under the weather for a few days and then distracted at work. I found a solution. I outsourced cutting and drilling nickel silver and brass spacers and end cap pieces to someone who has much better metal tools than I have. That should solve some of my issues I have with them.

Thanks for your thoughts and offers!

Stefan


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Stefan, I may have some brass for you (but I have to check up in my mountain place - the original owners tried out lots of different arts & crafts but were only really good at drinking whiskey and smoking cigars :doublethumbsup: ... not bad for two old ladies ... but they had lots and lots of "stuff" lying around and I know I have both copper and brass pieces just don't know the thicknesses). Will be up there this Sunday and let you know / if I find anything of interest! I will just send it (no $$ my treat as it lets me get rid of more 'stuff') unless you tell me you don't want it - just PM me if you don't want it ... sorry for not seeing this earlier but wouldn't have been up to the house until now anyway.

Hope all is well!

TjA


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 29, 2016)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Hi Stefan, I may have some brass for you (but I have to check up in my mountain place - the original owners tried out lots of different arts & crafts but were only really good at drinking whiskey and smoking cigars :doublethumbsup: ... not bad for two old ladies ... but they had lots and lots of "stuff" lying around and I know I have both copper and brass pieces just don't know the thicknesses). Will be up there this Sunday and let you know / if I find anything of interest! I will just send it (no $$ my treat as it lets me get rid of more 'stuff') unless you tell me you don't want it - just PM me if you don't want it ... sorry for not seeing this earlier but wouldn't have been up to the house until now anyway.
> 
> Hope all is well!
> 
> TjA



Thanks! Always interested in unique pieces I can work into handles, but my immediate need for brass will be met soon, I hope. Not exactly what I had in mind, but a good alternative. 

Stefan


----------

